# Many airlines sold their interests [...]



## buttercups

Salut 

Am probleme în a traduce propoziția următoare:

"Many airlines sold their interests in GDS' enabling them to operate as independent distribution companies" - unde GDS = Global Distribution Systems. 

Înțeleg ce înseamnă cuvintele luate în parte, dar nu sunt sigură că înțeleg sensul de ansamblu. Să fie oare vorba de faptul că Sistemele de Distribuție Globală le-au permis companiilor aeriene să funcționeze ca agenți de distribuție cu normă întreagă și că, prin urmare, acestea și-au vândut acțiunile? 

Apreciez orice sugestie.


----------



## farscape

buttercups said:


> ...
> "Many airlines sold their interests in GDS' enabling them to operate as independent distribution companies" - unde GDS = Global Distribution Systems.
> ...



Multe linii aeriene și-au vândut actiunile GDS pe care le dețineau, permițând GDS-urilor să funcționeze ca (și/niște...) companii independente.

Justificare: liniile aeriene, deținând acțiuni în GDS, pot să le controleze/influențeze activitatea (GDS), deci sunt dependente de ele (liniile aeriene).

Acum, dacă GDS este numele unei companii, atunci înțelesul este cel pe care îl dai tu, adică liniile aeriene devin distribuitori independenți. Un context mai larg ar lamuri dilema.

Best,


----------



## buttercups

Mulțumesc, farscape.

Ce continuă să mă nedumerească este apostroful de dupa GDS....... Poate ca e totuși vorba de o simplă eroare de redactare.

În rest, varianta ta este cea mai logică. Mulțumesc.


----------



## nishabda

Despre GDS'

Nu este o greșeală de redactare, este acolo datorită faptului că nu se poate pune un "s" după apostrof dacă și înainte se afla un "s".  Așa se formează pluralul umelor proprii alcatuite din litere (prescurtări), de ex. IBM-uri ar fi IBM's, și GPS'.  GPS's nu este corect.  Notă: pronunțarea este ca și cum ar fi scris cu doi de "s".  Aceeași regulă se aplică și la posesiv. 

Please forgive me for the lack of diacritiques.

Exprimarea frazei originale în engleză lasă de dorit, acel "them" nu e prea clar pe cine denotă și poate duce la confuzie.


----------

